# constant churning, rumbling, gas etc



## Guest (Mar 18, 2000)

For the last year I've been experiencing distressing stomach problems. It started with very embarrassing sounds from my stomach, both in public situations and by myself. More recently I've experienced constant rumbling, spasms, loose stool, gas and a constricted feeling in my upper GI. I'm a bit scared since I don't have insurance and my family has a history of colon cancer. I'm 36 and I know I'm not too young to have cancer. Any suggestions?


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2000)

My symtoms for colon cancer (I was diagnosed 2 years ago and successfully treated) were change in bowel habits, darkening-blood in my stools. If you have a family history go see a doctor without delay. Opt for a colonoscopy if you can. It is one day of inconvenience, but it is painless. Insist on phospho-soda as preparation and you will be fine.The key is peace of mind.


----------



## Anxious (Apr 28, 1999)

camphor - I wouldn't want you to totally discount the possibility of this being something else other than IBS, but I gotta tell you, your symptoms are very similar to what mine were when my IBS first started. Then, as the years passed, my symptoms slowly got worse until I was suffering from explosive diarrhea on a daily basis. I hope this doesn't happen to you. It wasn't until just the last year or so that I've been doing well. I started taking Caltrate Plus because it was recommended to me by someone on a different IBS board. It has helped - a lot. I guess you could give it a try and see if it helps you. BUT, you should definitely see a doctor first so you can have all the necessary tests done to rule out other things before you just "assume" you have IBS. Especially since colon cancer runs in your family. "Sounds" like IBS but you never know... Also, if you do decide to try the Caltrate, I would ask your doctor first - I feel more comfortable checking with my doctor before I start taking something.Best of luck to you. I hope you are soon feeling better. [This message has been edited by Anxious (edited 03-18-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2000)

There are several posts on this board previously about people who suffer from bloating- check the the ones which mention gas or bloating out for their tips. Some have got sucess by reducing their carbohydrate intake and some with caltrate medicine.You are not alone.If you see someone put just "bump" on a message this means they are adding to the number of responses so that you get more people taking notice.I do not suffer from bloating but from chronic gas and bad odour problem which is also very embarrassing.Take care.al


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2000)

Hi, your symptoms sound how my use to 15yrs ago now 34 and don't experience them but now I have other symptons. First of all you should get a colonoscopy since colon cancer runs in your family. I know you don't have insurance but better you pay for it with the green stuff than with your life. This is what my GIs suggested: get off of dairy prod, no carbo, don't use straws, suck on candy, drink out of small opens, hey this is starting to sound dirty. You need a sense of humor. I was given a whole list of things that can cause gas and bloating besides foods not to eat. This help somewhat but still had gas, bloating and bad heartburn with anything I ate my stomach would hurt. Finally this one GI said if your stomach sounds like it is growlingly like when you are hungry even after you have eaten it could be an alsore bad spelling. That is not what I had I had H-PYLORI and after taking med I don't have all those symptons only hurts if I do certain things. I haven't begun to tell you my other problems with ibs. So I hope this adds some insight to your question. Remember definitely get an colonoscopy.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2000)

Since I don't have insurance, does anyone know how much a colonoscopy or upper GI would cost?Hopefully it's not astronomical! Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2000)

Hi Camphor, If it"s any consolation to you I have the exact same symptoms as you do. The constant rumbling is driving me mad but I did have an upper GI with small bowel follow through and also a flex sigmoidoscopy.Kinda like a half of a colonoscopy. I paid $474.00 for that and I havent been billed for the UGI series yet. I also have no insurance but it is money well spent when you"re worried about cancer. Apparently I have hemmorhoids that decided to act up with my IBS symptoms so I had a lot of worry before I had the tests wondering where all the blood was coming from. My doctor diagnosed IBS and is putting me on Loronex this week. Good Luck, Susan


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2000)

Hi Camphor, You sound like I was afew years back and just recently I had to have another colonosocopy done and found out that I have a slight case of UC and IBS and doctor tried a medication and I have side effects so took me off it and now am on lotronex. Today was the second day of it and already I feel better. It is worth the expence of the tests to find out what is wrong and most hospitals will work a payment out for you. Keep us informed.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2000)

thanks for all of your help and suggestions!!!I'm having an upper GI and small bowel follow through on Friday...lots of fun ha ha. I want to get a colonoscopy but that's 1600 bucks...don't have the cash for that right now.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2000)

> quote:Originally posted by Becky:*Hi Camphor, You sound like I was afew years back and just recently I had to have another colonosocopy done and found out that I have a slight case of UC and IBS and doctor tried a medication and I have side effects so took me off it and now am on lotronex. Today was the second day of it and already I feel better. It is worth the expence of the tests to find out what is wrong and most hospitals will work a payment out for you. Keep us informed.*


----------

